# Absurdities



## Mr.Me (Jun 13, 2007)

Please, don't take My stuff to seriously, I am quite random. haha!














(made to be a t-shirt, the logo would be situated on my belly... :neutral:





that would be me, being attacked ?


----------



## eravedesigns (Jun 14, 2007)

haha some of this is so unique and crazy my type of stuff. you prob could get some of this put onto a skateboard (your style) you should continue doing this and try to get it printed on some stuff.


----------



## Mr.Me (Jun 14, 2007)

hey thanks! you think so ? I never tought about it hehe! It's just that most people are kind of freaked out when they see my stuff lol....

here is some more,












(SPECIAL, for the ladies) haha!


----------

